# Bird Pictures



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some bird pictures I took today, sorry I went a little crazy.  
Woodpecker:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ife515.jpg
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ife514.jpg
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ife507.jpg
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ife475.jpg
Chickadee:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ife517.jpg








Blue Jay:
















http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ife500.jpg
Nuthatch:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ife511.jpg








Titmouse:


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow! What a great cross-section of birds to have visit you in a single day. 'fraid all I get around here regularly are sparrows and magpies. Autumn and spring add significantly to the variety, but winter and summer bring just sparrows and magpies. Oh well, I still feed 'em. They're birds too; they just don't realize they aren't so pretty as nuthatches, chickadees and woodpeckers.Do you make that suet mixture yourself, or is it purchased? The birds must really like it.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. I also got a Cardinal, a Finch, and lots of Juncos. I bought the suet.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

those are some neat picture. it looks like you havea good aray of birds in your area. I have always thought blue jays were so pretty. We don;t have them here i would love to see your pictures of the cardinals. We don;t have those here either. The closest we come are stellers jay, a big jay dark blue in color. That have the most annoying scream. there was a family of five of them sitting in the tree right outside the window the other day throwing a fit about something. Carried on for a good half an hour.
beth


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the male Cardinal:









Here is a female:









And here is a Junco:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

They are so pretty Hailee! Very nice photos and birds .


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Those are some very pretty pictures! And to make it realistic, my charming birds are singing away at the top of their lungs... squaking's more like it lol. I love watching birds. You have quite the mix at your feeder.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pictures!  I love taking pictures of birds, I have a ton of them


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the picture of the back of the blue jay. Great pictures!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

They're beautiful!!! You do such great photography. And birds make such a wonderful subject.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you, they certainly do make great subjects. I love taking pictures of them.


----------

